# Chuck them or keep them...



## bignath (23/7/17)

Hi brewers,

I'm about to start brewing again after a couple of years off studying... and going through my 'pantry'..

I have a collection of hops that are VERY well vacuum sealed left over from my previous brewing and wondering if I could get a consensus on if you'd keep them or chuck them...

ALL HAVE BEEN IN MY KEGERATOR AT 1 deg FOR STORAGE SINCE USE.

I am not 100% sure on the purchase dates (all from either Beerbelly, or Craftbrewer with the exception of the Riwaka).
I do know that the Vic Secret is 2013 and the Kohatu is 2011 crop years.

Right, I have the following:

PELLETS:
_Known dates, as per packaging..._
Kohatu *2011* 6.2% unopened 90gms
Vic Secret *2013* 15.8% approx 30gms

_Unknown dates, but a reasonably decent guess..._
Galaxy 12.1% approx 30gms *(guessing 2011/2012)*
Riwaka 5.2% 100gms *(no idea, bought these off a AHB member)*
Tomahawk/Columbus 14.7% approx 350gms *(guessing 2011/2012)*
Citra 12.2% approx 350gms *(guessing 2011/2012)*

FLOWERS:
Motueka (B Saaz) 8.1% approx 50gms *(guessing 2010/2011)*

I initially threw them all in the bin in attempt to start again, but then going through some online websites (I'm 500k's from a decent HBS) I see other stores have hops in stock with what I thought might be some similar dates to the expected age of my hops, so I fished the ones out of the bin that I'd like to keep if possible.

I'm going to start with a simple single batch SMASH to get my brewing chops back, but at the same time don't want to be discouraged if it's turn to crap by using old hops.
I pride myself on brewing cleanliness, and have checked on my hops periodically over the last couple of years for sealing issues/spoiling and as you can see these are still packed TIGHT.

So.... would you keep any of these hops if it were you? or would you chuck them and start again?

Cheers,
BN


----------



## manticle (23/7/17)

Likely fine. Open up and smell, any cheese, feet or baby vomit gets chucked or saved for your best lambic effort.


----------



## TidalPete (23/7/17)

Wot manticle says.


Whilst on the subject,I've been gifted 500g of 2010 Galaxy pellets that have been vacuum packed & frozen from the word go.
Did a Galaxy SMASH last year using 4-year old pellets that turned out just great so being the tight arse that I am I'll be rolling the dice with the 7-year olds next brewday.
Just saying.


----------



## rude (24/7/17)

I've had hops from America (Hops Direct ) in vaccum seal bags in the
freezer for 7 years

I know I need to brew more

They smell great every time I open the packs


----------



## clickeral (24/7/17)

They will be fine but if you don't trust them I will happily take them off your hands for "Testing" and "destruction via a high temp (100C) liquid environment


----------



## Camo6 (24/7/17)

I too have started brewing after a year or two's break. I had a bunch of hops dating back to 2012 and decided to chuck these however I did open them to have a smell and was surprised to find no cheesy or meaty smells. However, I did find that both the EKG and the Styrian had a delicious fruitcake smell too them. Whether this is something I want in my beers is another matter.
If in doubt, open them up and have a good sniff. For me, I was happy to outlay some cash for fresh ingredients. I've spent enough on my system to warrant it and brewing an average beer wouldn't impress me enough to dive back in.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (25/7/17)

They will be degraded. But if you don't care about getting the exact IBU's in your brews and they don't smell off, give them a go. Alphas, Betas and oils will degrade over time. Oxygen is the killer and it will nip away at them over time, even if frozen.


----------

